# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  EBOOK !

## ali_kolahdoozan

امیدوارم اینها تکراری یا بلا استفاده نباشن چند تاست یکی یکی می فرستم برای منکه خیلی مفید بودن و هستن .

ظا هرا آپلود نشده اینجا هم سرعت کمه فردا صبح میرم با dsl آپلود میکنم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

کجاست؟

----------


## kia1349

منتظریم عزیز دل برادر

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ebook رو فرستادم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من که خسته شدم همینطور روی انتظار پایان آپلود می ایسته . خسته شدم . بیخیال تازه از کافی نت هم هستم خدا شاهده از خونه اومدم بیرون برای آپلود این فایلها ولی نمی شه

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

بذارید توی یک جایی دیگر مثل rapidshare یا brifebcase

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

این تصویرش هست خودش رو هم نمی شه آپلود کرد قبول نمی کنه

----------


## FatemehB

حجمش چقدره ؟
میتونید mail کنید ؟

----------


## binyaz2003

با WinRar تیکه تیکه ش کن

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

8 mg است . با mail هم فکر نمی کنم بشه

----------


## kia1349

با mail میشه با winrar به فایلهای کم حجم تر تقسیم کن و بفرست به ایمیل یکی ازدوستان یا خود من تا ترتیبشو بدم
البته فکر کنم من اینو توی بریف کیز گذاشته باشمش 
اول چک کن بعد زحمتشو بکش

----------

